# Inca bansaws and planner joiners



## mawilliams99 (Feb 12, 2008)

Someone is selling and Inca 710 bandsaw and joner planner combonation machine on ebay. Does anyone have some experience with them? They are listed for only 99 cents right now and I hoping that I could pick them up real cheap.


----------



## lechevaldebois (Feb 13, 2008)

I am currently the highest bidder on both those machines. Sorry. I REALLY WANT THEM. The bids are gonna skyrocket no doubt because those are GREAT hard to find machines. So don't even DREAM of getting these under 500$ US each plus shipping…I am willing to go where I need to go to win so…


----------



## KennyR (May 31, 2007)

I've got an Inca 510 Planer/Jointer that I was lucky enough to find on Craigslist for around $400. It's a truly wonderful machine… very compact yet extremely capable. You cannot get a 10" jointer without going to a machine 4 or 5 times its size. If you can get one with the Tersa head I would snatch it up at any cost. Mine has a standard cutter head and still produces a fine finish but replacing the blades is tedious and nobody makes a replacement blade… you have to have a blade custom made.

Other things to be aware of… parts are scarce. Eagle tools in Southern California seems to have the few remaining parts stashed away. Also, the tables are short for a jointer of this capacity. Not a big deal for me since I make furniture and rarely joint boards over 4 feet. The few times I've had to joint 6-8 footers I realized this was one of this machines shortcomings.

If I were on the market for a combo machine again I would take a long hard look at the Grizzly 12" jointer/planer. It's a larger footprint and costs alot more than I spent on my Inca but if you can afford the floorspace it would be a good option considering the limitations I described above and the fact that used Inca's are approaching the $800-1000 range.


----------



## mawilliams99 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you for the information. General concensus seems to be that they are great machines - but can be expensive! They might be a little too much for me right now.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

This pretty muchs says it it all.
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/tls/571926443.html


----------



## lechevaldebois (Feb 13, 2008)

FYI, the gentleman selling those INCA machines canceled his auction on Ebay for the bandsaw BEFORE IT ENDED! I didn't know this was allowed on Ebay… I was the highest bidder of course… I am so pissed off! I guess he sold it for big money locally through his Craigslist posting and now he's finding all kinds of excuses to justify himself. I was also the highest bidder on the planer/jointer but I decided to stop bidding after this. Can't trust this guy anymore. So if you bid, know that your bid might be canceled if so he wishes…


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Did you notice that the Jointer/planer went for $1,367.00.


----------



## lechevaldebois (Feb 13, 2008)

I did. I was ready to bid up to 1500$ but I'm glad I didn't give my money to that guy… Those inca machines sold new for 2500$ in the 70's and are so rare that they are still worth a lot. Good quality machines…Anyways, I saved the cash and bought 2 logs of Texas Ebony from Bluestingrayboots right here on LJ instead! (see ebony tree available thread) ;-) The logs are scheduled to arrive to Montreal tomorrow so I'm quite excited. I'll keep trying to find INCA machines but only locally.


----------



## incaman (Sep 27, 2010)

i have all of the inca machines you are speaking about.


----------



## incaman (Sep 27, 2010)

i would like to sell the 20in. bandsaw. the saw and jointer planer i would sell at the right price.


----------



## dubuquepro (Mar 29, 2011)

What do you think a fair price is for a 510 model, never used or assembled, still in the box, without motor/belt or stand? Circa mid eighties? I would like to buy and am wondering also the size of infeed/outfeed tables (how long of a board can i accurately face joint? ) and a recommended motor and place to buy ( I was thinking Granger or Marathon?)
Thanks!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

$250-$400 depending on your own and the seller's fixation
on the collectability of Inca machines. - That's the short-bed 
model I think. 560 and 570 machines have longer beds and
are more sought after.


----------



## dubuquepro (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Loren. Wow, that's lower than what the owner is asking. I am assuming because of the lack of motor/belt and stand? I think it's the short bed model 10" cutter head with the Tersa head. Does being in orginal condition warrent $500-900? Any advice on face jointing ability for getting one face flat before planing?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I suppose the seller feels he's got a collectible machine. There
is an emotional collectible factor with Inca stuff. People who get
one Inca machine then want the whole set.

I've never owned that particular Inca machine. I did own the 8" 
jointer which has beds about the same length. It's an adequate
and accurate jointer for building guitars, chairs and modest-scale
furniture. If you rely on the jointer as a key tool in building larger
cabinetry in a professional capacity, you may find the Inca
inadequate.

For the small workshop, the machines definitely have their merits
and they are both well made and easy to move around.

I have no position on the Tersa head, but it seems to me it's kind of
obsolete to consider it all that special. My understanding is that
it's pretty similar to the insert knives found on many cheap lunchbox
planers these days - not machines I'm a great fan of due to noise
and durability issues, but they do make a nice cut and all have a larger
capacity than the Inca, which predates portable planers.

Thus, it's usefullness as a planer of solitary merit in terms of portability
and cut quality is nullified by advances in the industry and the cheap
prices of imports.

Admitting that the planer's features can be easily found elsewhere in
newer, affordable equipment, the question then becomes: do you 
demand the extra with for flattening stock?

If so, wouldn't you want longer beds as well?

Is the combination feature of the machine its attraction? Do you lack the
space for a jointer and a planer?


----------



## dubuquepro (Mar 29, 2011)

You bring up a lot of good points Loran, I definately appreciate it. Right now I am struggling with a 6" Delta bench top jointer for pieces not much over 18-20 inches and wider than 6 inches (the beds are SO short!). I find myself getting fustrated with having to wait till the next day to cart my pieces to work and use the 88×16 Porter B jointer they have. Because I make larger (up to 36") "small boxes" it's important to have my stock accurately flat and edge jointed. I know I can use a table saw sled for edging but want to avoid the hassel. I have a "lunchbox" planer that works fine for the time being so I think you solved my dilemma for me. I found a 8" cast iron delta-cresant jointer in great condition with a 61 inch bed and 4 blade head (circa 1950-60 ish) for $600. I could really use the space savings with the combo unit but am afraid I'll regret not having the longer beds and extra 2 inches which I think is the biggest issue for me. I can't afford much over $600 and I don't have 220v access right now so this pretty much resolves my issue. I am going to look at the jointer this weekend. Thanks for the advice and any more you may have!


----------

